# ich dachte du wolltest etwas trinken



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos,

quería traducir la frase siguiente a espanol:
"Ich dachte du wolltest etwas trinken, deshalb habe ich dir einen Saft gemacht."
Quería traducirlo así:

"Pensaba que querías tomar algo, por eso te he hecho un zumo."

Un hispanohablante me dice que no tiene sentido en ese contexto. Cómo lo diría un espanol entonces?


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Geviert

Depende del contexto, Daniela. En la frase no es suficiente. Mientras preguntas el contexto, revisa este thread.


----------



## vbergen

creí que querías tomar algo, por eso te hice jugo // te serví jugo (si el jugo ya está hecho)


----------



## Geviert

Lo mejor es que tu amigo nos explique qué no entiende de esa frase (la primera) que me parece correctamente traducida.


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> quería traducir la frase siguiente al español:
> "Ich dachte, du wolltest etwas trinken, deshalb habe ich dir einen Saft gemacht."
> Quería traducirlo así:
> 
> "Pensaba que querías tomar algo, por eso te he hecho un zumo."
> 
> Un hispanohablante me dice que no tiene sentido en ese contexto. ¿Cómo lo diría un español entonces?



Hola, Daniela:

Creo que un español peninsular diría "He pensado/ creído que querías/ querrías tomar algo, por eso te he hecho un zumo de [nombre de la fruta]". Sin Embargo, un hispanohablante americano diría más bien "Pensé/ creí que querías/ querrías tomar algo, por eso te hice un jugo de [nombre de la fruta]". 

Los imperfectos _p__ensaba, creía _ también serían bien empleados.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

Soy de la opinión que la diferencia señalada es una cuestión temporal-verbal (que depende del contexto), no del origen de tal o cual español. Dependerá del marcador temporal y de la intención del hablante para que sea correcto el uso del indefinido, perfecto o imperfecto en esa frase.


----------

